# Customer Relations



## ALCAN (Mar 18, 2007)

*Any ideas on continued customer relations. Like for instance. Christmas cards. Before and After Pictures. Phone calls. Does anyone do these things, or have other ideas? Pros/Cons? *


----------



## ALCAN (Mar 19, 2007)

Anyone have any helpful input on this matter? Anyone???


----------



## ATH (Mar 19, 2007)

I did Christmas cards. It was time consuming, but I hand wrote a sentence in each one to give it a personal touch. I thought about doing Arbor Day cards too, but sorta forgot about it, and it is getting a little late now...

I found cards I liked at www.cardsdirect.com they were reasonably priced and printing/shipping was fast.

I have a list of clients I will send a letter to every spring to ask if they want me back out. These are clients that are going to pay for a consultation rather than just expect a free estimate for some work. Just a quick note to remind them I am available, or if they have a specific issue needing to be checked. Again, time consuming but these as they say...it is easier/cheaper to keep a client than find a new one.


----------

